# Kagzaat Online Free Legal Documentation -  A Website By ME



## mohityadavx (Jan 28, 2012)

KAGZAAT​
*UPDATE*
Added Promissory Note ( Promissory note is used as security while lending/borrowing money. Details see here

Site Got featured/reviewed here
Bar & Bench
LawisGreek
Freewaregenius



Important (Since I am not able to add poll to this thread)



> Which of the followings should be uploaded next?
> 
> 1) Consumer Forum (notice/Complaint etc)
> 
> ...



Kagzaat is a website which provides for free legal documentation. Right now I have added option to create Rent Agreement online, as well as drafting a RTI.

It all takes few seconds. You don't need any expensive lawyer to draft tedious legal documents for you anymore and charge you like hell.If you have any doubts see our FAQ (Question - How to Use Kagzaat?)

Well since a picture speak thousand words.
*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/kagzaat.png
*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/kagzaat2.png

To Support Us Please Like Us on Facebook


Official Website : www.kagzaat.com
Facebook Page : www.facebook.com/kagzaat
Google Plus Page : www.gplus.to/kagzaat

Waiting for your critical feedback.


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice initiative.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanx Man!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 28, 2012)

^Nice work bro.  You're a lawyer?


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Nice work bro.  You're a lawyer?


Thanx!
No, I am a law student.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 28, 2012)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 28, 2012)

Rahim said:


> Brilliant idea!



Thanx ! lets see how popular it gets!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 28, 2012)

Great work dude!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 28, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Thanx!
> No, I am a law student.



I meant to write that only but IDK why did I wrote that! Anyways, you'll be future lawyer na?


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I meant to write that only but IDK why did I wrote that! Anyways, you'll be future lawyer na?



Yes! 

I just wasted my several 1000 of potential income.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 28, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Yes!
> 
> I just wasted my several 1000 of potential income.



When you sow, then you reap! 

GL bro.

Moreover, seeing a law student keeping interest in tech stuff is great


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> When you sow, then you reap!
> 
> GL bro.
> 
> Moreover, seeing a law student keeping interest in tech stuff is great



Well you are right but what makes you think Law students are not interested in technology. How do you think people get patents on Softwares.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 28, 2012)

^Not exactly interest in tech stuffs, but site building and blah blah which any non-CS student doesn't seems to do. I do appreciate it


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 29, 2012)

As a Lawyer i appreciate this...and now i am happy i never was a full time lawyer.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanx all once again.



freshseasons said:


> As a Lawyer i appreciate this...and now i am happy i never was a full time lawyer.


Law is fun at least till now ( I am in my first year BA LLB (Hons) 5 year at NLU,Lko)
Why do u regret being a lawyer?(plz dont get offendedif its too personal)



> ^Not exactly interest in tech stuffs, but site building and blah blah which any non-CS student doesn't seems to do. I do appreciate it


Well the thing is I have always been interested in CS and m frm science got decent marks and rank but could not get IIT/IIIT so I thought its better to do Law only as I had always wanted to become a judge and *best part is I could still learn Computers.*(Special thanx to members at TDF who help me with all my noob questions)

I have learnt php, javascript while developing Kagzaat didnt knew it before.
(I knew basics of HTML, CSS earlier though)


----------



## sygeek (Jan 29, 2012)

This is an amazing idea, keep going! I see this going big but make sure you implement it right.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow brilliant dude. Keep it up and keep up updated


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 29, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Thanx all once again.
> 
> 
> Law is fun at least till now ( I am in my first year BA LLB (Hons) 5 year at NLU,Lko)
> Why do u regret being a lawyer?(plz dont get offendedif its too personal)



  Hey it was a fun quotient. Of-course i don't regret being one. What i meant was with more sites like you and people jumping into this free stuff bandwagon, where would be the income left for a practicing lawyer. 

  I am happy for being lawyer and more happier that i am not practicing it with guys like you.

  Jokes apart let me know if you need more help in drafting ...Always welcome.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 29, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Hey it was a fun quotient. Of-course i don't regret being one. What i meant was with more sites like you and people jumping into this free stuff bandwagon, where would be the income left for a practicing lawyer.
> 
> I am happy for being lawyer and more happier that i am not practicing it with guys like you.
> 
> Jokes apart let me know if you need more help in drafting ...Always welcome.



Thanx for your help regarding drafting. Since we don't have money to spend on advertising its free so it could spread. We have plans for commercializing it once it gains some popularity like exclusive stuff for lawyers and law firms.

charging lawyers for what lawyers do is unique isnt it?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 29, 2012)

another law student
if ya need any help PM me


----------



## sygeek (Jan 29, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Well you are right but what makes you think Law students are not interested in technology.


I know it because SOPA/PIPA/ACTA.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 29, 2012)

sygeek said:


> I know it because SOPA/PIPA/ACTA.



Well instead of SOPA/PIPA?ACTA you could associate law student with Creative Commons, Information Technology Act 2000 also.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 29, 2012)

Great Initiative 

But you need to do some SEO work. Title Tags are missing/same for almost all pages.

Refer: *static.googleusercontent.com/exter.../search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf

Great work again


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 30, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Great Initiative
> 
> But you need to do some SEO work. Title Tags are missing/same for almost all pages.
> 
> ...



Thanx Man !

Will read the pdf and will make suitable changes. Thanx a lot once again for SEO.


----------



## buddyram (Jan 30, 2012)

@OP: nice initiative bro
its a very tedious process in making paper work for the documents, i'll surely follow this site. lets see how it grooms


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 30, 2012)

nice site dude....

you can also include a entry for standard affidavit for passport...will be useful for passport ppl..though it has to be notarised


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 30, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> nice site dude....
> 
> you can also include a entry for standard affidavit for passport...will be useful for passport ppl..though it has to be notarised



Thanx for the suggestion will do. 
Also rent agreement is to be notarised.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice work dude.

Add more forms...


----------



## Neuron (Jan 30, 2012)

Good idea.Bookmarked and waiting for more forms.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi mohit - small clarification

 So if you print the legal documentation from this site for eg in stamp paper/legal paper
and will the lawyer sign for notary?Will the charge be same also getting typed by him comapred to just notary.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 30, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Hi mohit - small clarification
> 
> So if you print the legal documentation from this site for eg in stamp paper/legal paper
> and will the lawyer sign for notary?Will the charge be same also getting typed by him comapred to just notary.



Well this is not the case. RTI doesn't require notary signature.

Rent Agreement require  notary signature. You print this agreement. Affix revenue stamp of required money on top of it ( Ask notary only he will tell ) Get it attested Notary will charge nominal ie. Rs 10 to Rs 50/- (Dont give him more than this) You save on drafting, typing etc charges which is several 100s.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 30, 2012)

^Total cost for getting a rent agreement done is 120/- here including stamp+notary.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Total cost for getting a rent agreement done is 120/- here including stamp+notary.



Well it differ from state to state and person to person. In Gurgaon court also notary attest document for as low as Rs 2/- per page.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Total cost for getting a rent agreement done is 120/- here including stamp+notary.



ya in in hyderbad, for standard affidavit the lawyer charged 120rs.


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 17, 2012)

1000 + likes and more updates at front page
Next Form Update in March
Can anyone give me tips to optimize the site SEO!


----------



## mrintech (Feb 17, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> 1000 + likes and more updates at front page
> Next Form Update in March
> Can anyone give me tips to optimize the site SEO!



you need to get quality backlinks from other sites with specific anchor text. This anchor text will bring you traffic from search engines, especially Google, when people performs a search

Ask your friends to link to Homepage/other pages of your site, with specific anchor text, from their blogs/websites - but don't over do this, as there might be a penalty from Google

Read the SEO Guide I shared with you earlier, almost everything is there in it. The guide is more than sufficient for a static site like yours


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> 1000 + likes and more updates at front page
> Next Form Update in March
> Can anyone give me tips to optimize the site SEO!



Your home page and index.php are ditto same, then why both?

And why recommendation for chrome?


----------



## noob (Feb 17, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> 1000 + likes and more updates at front page
> Next Form Update in March
> Can anyone give me tips to optimize the site SEO!



i can give you one simple example.
Use keywords people will normally use to reach website.
E.g Any user will search for "sample rent agreement form" to get this form. so same goes in your  meta tag of that page /homepage.


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Your home page and index.php are ditto same, then why both?


Couldnt get you? By front page I meant that front page of this thread my site got featured on lawisgreek



dashing.sujay said:


> And why recommendation for chrome?


Earlier when the site was launched there were some problems in browser other than Google Chrome the blanks in form which are earlier invisible and become visible after you select some specific blank were not working in other browser.

Thanx noob and mrintech


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Couldnt get you? By front page I meant that front page of this thread my site got featured on lawisgreek



I meant to say that when I open you site "kagzaat.com", it opens up same page which is further opened up by clicking on top image (reading kagzaat), address being "kahzaat.com/inex.php". Isn't this abnormal?


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I meant to say that when I open you site "kagzaat.com", it opens up same page which is further opened up by clicking on top image (reading kagzaat), address being "kahzaat.com/inex.php". Isn't this abnormal?



Never noticed this earlier any idea how to resolve it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

From what I feel, what's the purpose of "index.php". Just remove it. If it has got some purpose, add a redirection to index.php when some one accesses home page.


----------



## mrintech (Feb 18, 2012)

noob said:


> i can give you one simple example.
> Use keywords people will normally use to reach website.
> E.g Any user will search for "sample rent agreement form" to get this form. so same goes in your  meta tag of that page /homepage.



Ranking on 1st page in Google is quite hard if there are too many competitive keywords/competing websites

I agree with what you said, but still "sample rent agreement form" keyword/anchor text requires quality backlinks



dashing.sujay said:


> I meant to say that when I open you site "kagzaat.com", it opens up same page which is further opened up by clicking on top image (reading kagzaat), address being "kahzaat.com/inex.php". Isn't this abnormal?





mohityadavx said:


> Never noticed this earlier any idea how to resolve it?


Site URL with index.php and without index.php will be treated same by Google and other search engines.

Still, if you feel like removing it, redirect it using .htaccess


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2012)

^Any point keeping them both? I mean, keep it there on server, but not on site. Its kind of confusing and a bad sign of site mgmt?


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Any point keeping them both? I mean, keep it there on server, but not on site. Its kind of confusing and a bad sign of site mgmt?



But I have only one file as index.php which works like my home pageand no other web page!



			
				mrintech said:
			
		

> I agree with what you said, but still "sample rent agreement form" keyword/anchor text requires quality backlinks


How do I get them?


----------



## noob (Feb 18, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> But I have only one file as index.php which works like my home pageand no other web page!
> 
> 
> How do I get them?



it is not that you have 2 files..
"kagzaat.com" points to that index.php itself..if u remove it and if you dont have any other files like index.html, you will get 404 error.

open your index.php, you will find code as seen below.



```
<div align="center"><a href="index.php"><img src="_images/index.jpg" width="1080" height="162" alt="kagzaat"></a></div>
```

replace it with

```
<div align="center"><img src="_images/index.jpg" width="1080" height="162" alt="kagzaat"></div>
```


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 18, 2012)

noob said:


> it is not that you have 2 files..
> "kagzaat.com" points to that index.php itself..if u remove it and if you dont have any other files like index.html, you will get 404 error.
> 
> open your index.php, you will find code as seen below.
> ...



Done thanks but it will still be Kagzaat - Free Legal Online Documentation( www.kagzaat.com) if user will come frm FAQ Contact Us etc

What about high quality backlink? Backlink are link to your site isnt it on other site? How do u get them you need to manually post one by one on other site?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 18, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> What about high quality backlink? Backlink are link to your site isnt it on other site? How do u get them you need to manually post one by one on other site?



Yes you need to post the link of your site manually on other sites. For Now you can submit your site to Social Bookmarking Sites & Do press releases & post articles with linkback to your site. If you need more info, feel free to shoot me a pm.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 18, 2012)

No Twitter account?


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 18, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No Twitter account?



Well I am not at twitter ! I made a twitter account for Kagzaat but I am not able to decide what to tweet about!



MyGeekTips said:


> Yes you need to post the link of your site manually on other sites. For Now you can submit your site to Social Bookmarking Sites & Do press releases & post articles with linkback to your site. If you need more info, feel free to shoot me a pm.


Thanx


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

It's featured at Freeware Genius:

Get free, customized legal documents made just for you at Kagzaat.com | freewaregenius.com


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 12, 2012)

Congos Mohit on getting your site featured on freewaregenius. You need to submit more about your site to more bloggers. This will generate genuine linkback & traffic to your site.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 6, 2012)

Added Promissory Note!


----------



## Tech&ME (May 6, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Added Promissory Note!



Mohit,

Please insert drop-down menu for :

Father's Name

Landlord's father's name: [ suppose my grand father is dead, well he is dead ] your output is *shree* change this. Its very important.

Lender's Father's Name

Tenant's father's name:

and include *Mr. Mrs. Ms. Late.*

There are lots of mistakes in the *Rent Agreement*

I will suggest you to put all the clauses in a text box [ pre- loaded ] which can be edited by the user at the time of filling up the form itself in addition to the empty extra tex box for additional clause.

*Example:*

This Rent Agreement made at Bangalore on 6th May 2012 between Mr.Rakesh Agarwal S/D/o* Sh.Mohan lal Agarwal* R/o M G Road , Bangalore (hereinafter referred to as the 'Lessor') which expression shall unless repugnant to the context on meaning hereof, mean and include his heirs, successors, legal representatives, executors and assigns of ONE PART. 

Mohan lal Agarwal is dead person............ *Late* should be prefixed.

and

the 7th the day ------ correct the two *the*

five thousand (Rs 5000) --- wrong, append */- or .00* and *only* automatically.

4) That the Lessee shall not pay any extra charges for electricity and water as these charges are included in rent. --- *I did not select this ????*

That if the Lessee wants to vacate the premises *before one month* he will be required to intimate the Lessor at least one month in advance and vice versa. ---- what is before one month dude ???? it should be *before the expiry of the agreement*

There are many more mistakes. Please perform *PROOF READING* before you take it online.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 6, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Mohit,
> 
> Please insert drop-down menu for :
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your feedback.
1)Late I had not considered.
2) The would be there as used in Legal language need not be grammatically correct  For eg see Provision Of Indian Contract Act 
3)I will append it 
4) javascript validation is there bro you cant move to next page without selecting electricity tab to something you must have selected something
5)The last part is for conclusion of contract before time its like this if landlord and lessee doesn't go well together its there to breach of contract prior to previous duration by intimating before 1 month with mutual consent.

Thanx for the time you took to check the site though.



MyGeekTips said:


> Congos Mohit on getting your site featured on freewaregenius. You need to submit more about your site to more bloggers. This will generate genuine linkback & traffic to your site.


Thanks Man!



Skud said:


> It's featured at Freeware Genius:
> 
> Get free, customized legal documents made just for you at Kagzaat.com | freewaregenius.com



Thanks!


----------



## Tech&ME (May 6, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Thanks a lot for your feedback.
> 1)Late I had not considered.





mohityadavx said:


> 2) *The would be there as used in Legal language need not be grammatically correct  For eg see Provision Of Indian Contract Act*


I know the legal language bro, I said The is twice. 

What sense does this statement make of :

demised premises before *the 7th the day of each English Calendar month*

*it should be:*

*on or before the 7th day of each English Calendar Month* 


mohityadavx said:


> 3)I will append it
> 4) *javascript validation is there bro you cant move to next page without selecting electricity tab to something you must have selected something*


*I said what I selected, that particular statement did not actually appear in the final result. Rent included, as per meter reading*



mohityadavx said:


> 5)The last part is for conclusion of contract before time its like this if landlord and lessee doesn't go well together its there to breach of contract prior to previous duration by intimating before 1 month with mutual consent.



Still the generated statement is wrong... 

It should be like this :

*IF the Lessee or the Lessor wants the Rented Premises vacated before the expire of the agreement, then either party has to give a prior written notice of at least one month in advance.*



mohityadavx said:


> Thanx for the time you took to check the site though.



I actually wanted to use your website for a practical need, but it was NOT HELPFUL to ME , sorry bro.


mohityadavx said:


> Thanks Man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 7, 2012)

amazing idea, keep going! add more. 
god bless you


----------



## Sujeet (May 7, 2012)

Great work.
Very Innovative.
Best wishes for your project.
Lets hope People will make proper use of it.
BTW Your Project needs some serious Advertising to make it reach it to larger Audience.
(I will my part in it word of mouth!)


----------



## mohityadavx (May 7, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> I know the legal language bro, I said The is twice.
> 
> What sense does this statement make of :
> 
> ...



1)  Look Bro for all your queries did u read the disclaimer read this 



> for any loss or damage directly or indirectly that may have been caused to any person by reason of mistake, omission *or any other* which may have crept inadvertently in the creation of website.


now *any other* doesnt make sense does it but its correct legally 

2) Javascript part bro I tried it running like 10 times without filling electricity tab but it showed me the error I dont know how you could go away with it

3)I will restructure the last clause

Thanks Sujeet and Rockstar11 !


----------



## Tech&ME (May 7, 2012)

^^

1. I am not a REAL lawyer, so no arguments.

2. I was just trying to help ya !!

3. BTW, what is the *USE* of using your website, if the whole thing is *INCORRECT*.   pardon me for saying this.

PS : My intention was to use your website to get my work done.... but  , my senior kicked my ass u know that.....................


----------



## mohityadavx (May 7, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> 
> 1. I am not a REAL lawyer, so no arguments.
> 
> ...



Look Bro I dont know whether you remember or not but you have helped me n number of times on this forum sometimes you even PMEd me I am really grateful to you and trust me I dont wanna argue with you.

I thanked you for your feedback didnt I?

And as per my mistake did I not accepted them havent I said that I didnt considered the Late part or to restructure the last sentence but yes I wont remove the second the from there bcoz it right and tell your senior to consult some Goddamn lawyer bfore bluntly ba*king at you. 

I am not a Mr know all but I know when things are right, I study law in one of the prestigious National Law University in this country so have some faith


----------



## abhidev (May 7, 2012)

gr8 work buddy....if you pull this off it will save a lot of people from lot of unnecessary hassles....good luck


----------



## Tech&ME (May 7, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Look Bro I dont know whether you remember or not but you have helped me n number of times on this forum sometimes you even PMEd me I am really grateful to you and trust me I dont wanna argue with you.
> 
> I thanked you for your feedback didnt I?
> 
> ...



Oh my GOD ! you took it so seriously brother.

My apologies please !!

I appreciate your efforts and have full faith in you, that is one of the reason I use your website for my work related stuff. 

Frankly, we have Malls and Commercial Complex, which we rent out and this is the reason for me to use your website.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 8, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Oh my GOD ! you took it so seriously brother.
> 
> My apologies please !!
> 
> ...



Well its solved then. BTW once again thanks for the correction you mentioned I am gonna see them after 13th.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 10, 2012)

Made all changes suggeted by Tech&Me Thanks a lot for an insight on the website


----------

